# c'mon n.c. fisherman !!



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

There has to be some action going on at straton dam this week...I haven't made it down clear to dam since Friday. Anybody getting any good numbers ?? Any strippers??


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

The strippers are at Christie's or rumors, their clear chunky heels are too dangerous on the rocks


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Lol!!!!!!!


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

Ya,,,dam wv education!!! I caught crabs there but never any keeper fish ,,which is odd cause u can smell walleye clear outside!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

riverpounder said:


> Ya,,,dam wv education!!! I caught crabs there but never any keeper fish ,,which is odd cause u can smell walleye clear outside!!



Yo guys gotta get your minds back to,,,, FISH'N,,,,, STRIPERS!
NOT CATCHING CRABS!!


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

Water finally getting pretty good now,,,caught pile of em today,,sauger ,walleye ,striper


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

riverpounder said:


> Water finally getting pretty good now,,,caught pile of em today,,sauger ,walleye ,striper




THANK YOU riverpounder for the guided TOUR!! It was FUN,,,, 
If we ONLY LANDED all of those losses near shore,,,, (omg, specially the one that FELT LIKE A BRICK!!!) and ALL OF THOSE SHORT HITS! 
I WILL pour up & paint some more Pink, Orange & Green JIGS.

I hope to fish with you guys again,,,, & I owe ya one!
BTW,,, 
The sauger that I kepted were FULL OF GREEN EGGS! It's Just starting!! 
Thanks Again


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

People will look at that pic and they won't realize the biggest got put back in to bring us more lil walleyes huh....Ya if woulda got half the ones we had on woulda been double that,,,dam shortstrikers !!


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

Ol GIANT crappie makes em look smaller lol!!


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

I may sound dumb but I can't figure out how to upload pictures from phone onto here ,,,anyone have suggestions


----------



## Murky&deep (Aug 28, 2013)

If no one else responds I have at least one simple method. I do not have a smart phone so this is my work around. Maybe you do not have a smart phone either.

Send it in a text to someone with internet on their phone. They can pull it up on their smart phone and forward it as an email to your email. Then you can save it as a JPEG and attach it as pic on a post. 

If you do have a smart phone, perhaps someone else will chime in.


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

Ya I have a smart phone and am actually smart user but keeps sending me to some page from ogf and won't work but I'll get er ,,,thanks for the help though appreciated really. Dam dumb phone!!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

If you're using the ohub app, there should be a "+" beside where you type your message. Tap the "+" then tap the 3 little squares in the top right corner. Tap "attach picture", then chose where your picture is stored. Select the pic and choose "direct image". If you're still struggling, send me a PM and I'll get it up for you.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm thinking about heading down to the Ohio side for the last hour of daylight. If any sees me, stop over and say hi.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Well, I got 1/2 hour in anyway. 3 dink walleye, 2 smallmouth and a 30" musky. Not bad!  Big Joshy strikes again!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Real nice. How could you walk away when the fish are hitting like that


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

I hope the musky got put back???!! Good job in 1/2 hour!!


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey guys, is there a boat launch down there in New Cumberland? I remember the one at Kennedy Marina. I used to live down that way(Newell) many years ago and fished the river a lot, but never had a boat. Thinking of making a trip down there. Used to fish below the dam and catch some monster catfish back in the 70's. Glad to see your reports.


----------



## LenB (Mar 8, 2012)

There is a launch in New Cumberland right behind the fire department building.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

riverpounder & Bad Bub,,,, Please call me.
Too much to say on here.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Skippy said:


> Real nice. How could you walk away when the fish are hitting like that


I didn't have but the one bait that was tied on! Lost it in the rocks, and that was it for me. This was very much an unplanned trip.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

riverpounder said:


> I hope the musky got put back???!! Good job in 1/2 hour!!


Everything went back. Musky was dropping milt all over my boots. Probably going to be a few more muskies hanging around up there. Also, probably saved the life of the biggest smallmouth. Someone had broken it off with a fairly large minnow, small bait holder hook and about 20 ft. Of line with almost 1/2 an ounce of split shot pinched on it. It didn't bleed when I pulled the hook, and everything looked fine.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

moondog5814 said:


> Hey guys, is there a boat launch down there in New Cumberland? I remember the one at Kennedy Marina. I used to live down that way(Newell) many years ago and fished the river a lot, but never had a boat. Thinking of making a trip down there. Used to fish below the dam and catch some monster catfish back in the 70's. Glad to see your reports.


Behind new Cumberland fire department or at Newburg landing in Toronto will be the closest downstream ramps to the dam.


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

Good ...here's to hoping for many more musky ,, I've only gotten 2 in last two years down n.c. pool. One was 40 incher though other was about your size in pic. Used to catch em goin in and out of backwaters down that way but just don't anymore.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

riverpounder said:


> Good ...here's to hoping for many more musky ,, I've only gotten 2 in last two years down n.c. pool. One was 40 incher though other was about your size in pic. Used to catch em goin in and out of backwaters down that way but just don't anymore.


We used to get into them each spring while bass fishing around Wellsville and the mouth of yellow creek in hammondsville. That was late 90's early 2000's before the grass disappeared. Grass is back now, and I suspect the population is rising. One of my buddies caught a bunch of them last year throughout both new Cumberland and pike island pools. No big ones. But several in the 25"-30" range.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

I caught a big musky like that down at the backwaters probably back in 1975 or so. Still remains one of the biggest fish that I have ever caught.


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

Ya last year was actually doing the ,,Aaa this is last cast stuff.. and caught a 39.5" on a lil swimbait and 6lb line ...was awesome!! Had a guy there take bunch of pics and he never got the whole fish in a single picture but didn't matter broke the phone not long after and had try get pics back from people I had sent to. I hope some day we'll b able to actually go after musky and catch em around this river...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a 42" on the wall from buffalo creek on pike island. Caught it bass fishing with a shaky head worm. Tried everything we could to get that fish to right itself, but the long fight with 8# line and a spinning rod in summer temps proved too much. So home she came. It was my first musky ever on the river. I believe that was '99...


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm at the locks now on the Ohio side. Wv side looks good tonight with the 2 far locks closed. Not much going on now but the last hour I'm hoping for some eyes.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Caught a few nice small mouth tonight, didn't see much action from other folks on the bank. I was using shiners about 10ft from shore.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

cumminsmoke said:


> Caught a few nice small mouth tonight, didn't see much action from other folks on the bank. I was using shiners about 10ft from shore.


A buddy of mine went on monday. Caught 5 smallmouth and 1 largemouth. He said nothing big, but all keeper size. All released. He was slow rolling a spinnerbait.


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

I can't wait til I can place a person or vehicle to the Pepsi drinking snelled hook using leader having trash bag that decided the dam is their own trash dump... I imagine their home looks like a recyleing center already but I put a truck to it I'll b sure to return all your b.s. garbage as well....ignorant ass pick up your bullshit trash this isn't your living room


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

riverpounder said:


> I can't wait til I can place a person or vehicle to the Pepsi drinking snelled hook using leader having trash bag that decided the dam is their own trash dump... I imagine their home looks like a recyleing center already but I put a truck to it I'll b sure to return all your b.s. garbage as well....ignorant ass pick up your bullshit trash this isn't your living room


Hear! Hear!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yep,,, We finally found some crappies,,,
like an hour & 1/2 before dark. Pretty-much non-stop hitting until it got dark, then they stopped.
I caught the 30" 'snake' with my TRUSTY 'ol Barbie/Zebco #33 & 'Trademarked' Zebco fiberglass crappie pole!,,, thought it was a R E A L BIG crappie! lol

We fished the upper Cumberland pool,,,, we marked THOUSANDS of fish in the feeder but only got the 2 cats to hit,,,, fishing was kinda slow until we started casting fatheads near shore!
We lost about 7 or 8 crappies on the way in.
Damn,,, those River specks were fighting hard.
IT WAS FUN GOTTA GO DO THAT AGAIN!

1st time ever,,,, I can't upload my pics????????? I even cut them by 75%!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Good job Doboy! Maybe check with a mod about those pics...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> Good job Doboy! Maybe check with a mod about those pics...


Hey Bub,,,, You & Riverat NEED TO DO THE STRIPERS,,,,, now


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

lol,,,,, had to try again,,, I did it!!! ;>)
WAY down to 243kb


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Toad crappies!!!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Doboy said:


> Hey Bub,,,, You & Riverat NEED TO DO THE STRIPERS,,,,, now


NOT ENOUGH TIME IN MY LIFE RIGHT NOW!!!! Never fails....


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Beautiful fish there doboy. You guys are beast on the river. I wish I had a bigger boat to get out there.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

BASSunlimited said:


> Beautiful fish there doboy. You guys are beast on the river. I wish I had a bigger boat to get out there.


Bigger Boat???? We're using 14' & 16s,,,,,,,,
I know 2 or 3 LOCALS who ONLY have a 10'-12' john w 5-9hp. 
Now you gotta be smart, & don't do white water, stay away from the barges, but a smaller boat is VERY do-able, specially now,,,,
Most of the stripers/ whites, crappies & cats are being caught by guys with canoes & Yaks.
Fish below low-head dams on the feeders and in any backwash & or brush piles that are below a feeder mouth.
Wear your jacket,,,, at least until you learn the River.


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Cool thanks doboy. I got a 14' but no motor. I usually fish electric only lakes, but I'll keep that in mind whenever I get a gas motor. I fish NC Dam most of the time but haven't been there ever since gate 10 was down. Hoping to try tomorrow, I don't know how's the bite there lately. Hopefully the wipers and saugers turn on.


----------



## Bingefishin21 (May 9, 2014)

I'm heading up to the dam tomorrow morning. Anyone have any idea how to get to the dam on the WV side?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

BASSunlimited said:


> Cool thanks doboy. I got a 14' but no motor. I usually fish electric only lakes, but I'll keep that in mind whenever I get a gas motor. I fish NC Dam most of the time but haven't been there ever since gate 10 was down. Hoping to try tomorrow, I don't know how's the bite there lately. Hopefully the wipers and saugers turn on.



#1; I try to tell everyone who posts to add a home 'City' under your name.
Ya never know,,, we just might be neighbors,,, OR you might live near 'the path down'!
I went down again yesterday afternoon, by myself, because I made 10 calls & nobody was able to go! 
You could'a got a seat, or had a guide to some feeder backwaters where there's always something there to catch.
I didn't do too bad yesterday. 12 dandies,,, I lost 2 huge slabs at the net! At least I got to see 'em!
SOMEBODY (most likely a 'Bass Pro') with 500# BRAID, drug OUR crappie LOG, that use'ta sit in 4' water, down into 9'OW!
I fished over the spot where the LOG use'ta be for 1/2 hour!!!!
I knew for certain that there SHOULD BE speck there!


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Nice job again. Yeah I don't mind tagging along, especially fishing along side with a great fisherman. Maybe one of these days. My work place likes us to work a lot of overtime when the bite is good. 

Well, I decided last minute to fish NC Dam Saturday and hoping to run into some of the regulars that comes out there but didn't see them. I got there 8ish in the morning there was about 4 guys there. They said they only had a few small ones but left around 9. Half an hour after they left I was all by myself cus my buddies back out on me. Got the whole river to myself and it was game on the whole time I was there. The hybrids pushed the bait fish to the wall and did a feeding frenzy. I couldn't get my bait down fast enough to the suagers. I was using artificial lures didn't matter what color as long as it looked like a minnow they just hammer it. Most hybrids was between 20 to 25 inches. I left at 2 pm cus I ran out of water to dring. It was a hot day and a hot bite. It's a once in a lifetime that I'll ever see that again. Usually they'll feed hard and gone the next.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

BASSunlimited said:


> Nice job again. Yeah I don't mind tagging along, especially fishing along side with a great fisherman. Maybe one of these days. My work place likes us to work a lot of overtime when the bite is good.
> 
> Well, I decided last minute to fish NC Dam Saturday and hoping to run into some of the regulars that comes out there but didn't see them. I got there 8ish in the morning there was about 4 guys there. They said they only had a few small ones but left around 9. Half an hour after they left I was all by myself cus my buddies back out on me. Got the whole river to myself and it was game on the whole time I was there. The hybrids pushed the bait fish to the wall and did a feeding frenzy. I couldn't get my bait down fast enough to the suagers. I was using artificial lures didn't matter what color as long as it looked like a minnow they just hammer it. Most hybrids was between 20 to 25 inches. I left at 2 pm cus I ran out of water to dring. It was a hot day and a hot bite. It's a once in a lifetime that I'll ever see that again. Usually they'll feed hard and gone the next.



CONGRATS! Glad you had a great time.
& Ya,,,, every once in a week or two,,,, you'll be there & hit it at 'the right time'!
This'll teach those buddies of yours!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

It sure was hot! 
But Yesterday afternoon, I found an over-hanging tree near some rip-rap along shore, and put 15 slabs in my cooler!
I also caught 2 channel cats & one baby smallie.
NO EGGS in any of the crappies, this time???? They looked like they were all males, VERY BLACK??????? Almost all of the specks were caught 3'-4' from the rocks,,, very close to shore,, slip bobber & fatheads.
I lost 4 slabs at the boat, 2 doubles! Both poles/ bobbers went down at the same time & there were 2 other boats near by, so I TRIED to be sneaky & hoist the big black specks over the side,,,, without using the net,,, so nobody would see,,, TEACH ME to be sneaky! :<(
No 14"ers this time,,, but 3 measured 13 1/2"!
It was slower 'catching' than usual,,, there was a bunch of gar hanging around my boat! When they showed up, the crappies left! I seen about 6 gar at one time,,, some nice thick 4'ers!
I know I had two 'gar' hits,,, my bobber TOOK OFF ABOUT 50' & then stopped. You assume that the bait is gone but when you tighten up to real in, the line just about snaps before the hook pops out of his teeth! DAMN THEM THINGS!
I got off the water just in time, minutes before that nasty storm hit. Those other 2 boats & 4 kayakers were still out there! ?????


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Great to hear u got into a mess of fish again. I did see a lot of gars at the dam also but didn't hook up into any.

Good thing you got out of the storm in time. Those storms is no joke and not worth it. Hopefully those other guys made it back safely.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

John & I went down again yesterday afternoon. That cold snap really shut the crappie down. We only caught 2.
One female still had small eggs. & NOBODY could find a sauger!?
We did have some fun with the cats by cutting fatheads in half and loading up the hook. We caught one flathead, 4 or 5 channels, one that looked blue??? & one small channel, like I've never seen before,,,, lol, it was spotted like a leopard!
We casted toward every inch of bank that had rip-rap on it, trying to find some smallies.
NOBODY caught a bass in our trib yesterday,,, 2 boats never had a hit.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Doboy said:


> View attachment 186058
> John & I went down again yesterday afternoon. That cold snap really shut the crappie down. We only caught 2.
> One female still had small eggs. & NOBODY could find a sauger!?
> We did have some fun with the cats by cutting fatheads in half and loading up the hook. We caught one flathead, 4 or 5 channels, one that looked blue??? & one small channel, like I've never seen before,,,, lol, it was spotted like a leopard!
> ...


That "thing" looks awesome!


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

Well doboy seems like u have got out some lately at least catching fish!! And whatever that leopard thing is!!!! I've been busy as hell haven't made it down but I think Friday I may kick off go to dam see what's still going on or go beaver creek and try.... May even still catch few stripers but never know


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

riverpounder said:


> Well doboy seems like u have got out some lately at least catching fish!! And whatever that leopard thing is!!!! I've been busy as hell haven't made it down but I think Friday I may kick off go to dam see what's still going on or go beaver creek and try.... May even still catch few stripers but never know



Hi RP,,,,, Ya I figured you got real busy, so i didn't want to bother you,,,, we'll get together again soon. 
I'd love to hear a GOOD Beaver Creek story. ;>)

Oh Ya,,, I just heard a decent Erie PERCH report,,,, 42',, I just might have to give that a try this weekend,,, weather permitting.
Remember,,, Your always welcome to those Erie parties!


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

Ya man been lonnnggggg time since caught bunch perch and washed em down w beverage up that way!!! I'm trying hit beaver creek Sat morning but I'm still trying figure out if smallies still messed up or off beds or what I haven't been able get any lately and not having enough time get to places I really wanna go hasent helped..... I just bought bunch new fishing stuff today for some reason cause I'm positive I didnt need any of it !!! Lol


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

riverpounder said:


> Ya man been lonnnggggg time since caught bunch perch and washed em down w beverage up that way!!! I'm trying hit beaver creek Sat morning but I'm still trying figure out if smallies still messed up or off beds or what I haven't been able get any lately and not having enough time get to places I really wanna go hasent helped..... I just bought bunch new fishing stuff today for some reason cause I'm positive I didnt need any of it !!! Lol



Hey Josh, you stll have to send me an email,,,, so I can pass YOU all of these River FISH PICS!!!
Let me know when you get free,,,,, for the Erie thing.
Later


----------

